# TSR-2



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

HOW many hear knew that Sweden had shown an interest in the TSR-2? I sure as h*ll didn't, but I just read it!

Now, if you want. Xtradecals has made three "what if" sets for this lovely machine....and Swedish Airforce in splinter camouflage is one of them. HOW cool would this one look!?


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

Ah! So that's what TSR 2 stands for! The Smorgassbord Raider!


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 8, 2009)

Terry! What an awesome looking machine 

Since were on the topic of 'What didn't you know about Sweden' How many knew that Sewden is apparently the best place to be a mum? -Heard it on the radio today


----------



## Geedee (May 8, 2009)

Not sure if you know, but a certain well known manufacturer of die-cast model planes, is releasing a 1/72 TSR2 around Nov this year....and yes, I have pre-ordered one. I wont add a link but if anyone is interested, drop me PM. Pricey, but it looks a cracking model in all over white.
One of my claims to fame is that I actually saw a TSR2 in flight once, but that was a very long time ago. It impressed me then and having seen the one at Duxford....well...lets just say that the impressiveness is magnified somewhat when you see just how physically big this babe is. Roll on Nov


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2009)

Yep, it's impressive Gary, and a disgrace that the Government of the time killed it so quikly. It would still be viable today, with updates of course. I had a book, loaned out and never returned (Da*n!), which had a very apt title; "The Murder of the TSR2".


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2009)

TSR with upgrades would have been a cick*ss bird today!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just got mine on ebay! Now for the Swedish decals! 8)

Stay tuned for updates....

Edit: Btw Terry, The Murder of TSR-2 by Stephen Hastings (Hardcover - 1966) is from £115.00 to £200.00 at Amazon.co.uk.....USED!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 2, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Just got mine on ebay! Now for the Swedish decals! 8)



Your next cold war build Jan? Or are you already at your limit?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Not really Glenn.... But since I first found out about the TSR-2, I wanted one...a bird way ahead of it's time, same Avro Arrow.

_“ All modern aircraft have four dimensions: span, length, height and politics. TSR-2 simply got the first three right. ” 
— Sir Sydney Camm_


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 2, 2010)

Great quote!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2010)

Heck! I had that book and never got it back after lending it to someone. B*gger!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Which would the second best book be then old boy?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2010)

It's probably the one being sold on Amazon right now.

Nice score Jan!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't know old boy. There's supposed to be one coming out which is the 'full' version of a series of magazine articles, expanded to book size and with more pics, but I haven't seen it advertised yet.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thunder Lightnings - British Aircraft Corporation TSR2 - History


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 4, 2010)

Great article Jan. I really new almost nothing about the TSR2 development, but as I read the article something about the story seemed familiar about it, and as I was nearing the end it dawned on me that what happened to the TSR2 was very similar to what happened over here in the late 40s early 50s to the Northrop flying wing bomber. Everything from politicians trying to force aircraft corporations to merge, to a very promising aircraft program cut and all the airframes cut up for scrap. At least they saved one TSR2 for a museum. There are no B-35s of B-49s left in existence. And like the TSR2 being born again in a way in the Tornado, Jack Northrop's flying wing flies to day as the B-2


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent potted history which really shows what buffoons our politicians were then ...er...no change there then!!
Moral: If you shake hands with a politician, count your fingers afterwards!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2010)

.....and the Avro Arrow!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh no... here come the Canucks.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 4, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> At least they saved one TSR2 for a museum.



Actually, they were twice as generous - there are 2 surviving TSR2 airframes, one at Duxford and the other at Cosford, although neither is truly complete. There are also a few odds and ends lying around, like the nose cone at Brooklands (which, for those who've never been, is a gem of a museum).


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2010)

One TSR-engine is on sale on ebay for £2,000,000.00! 8)

BAC TSR2 RAF Aircraft Olympus 320 Jet Engine TSR-2 on eBay (end time 12-Jun-10 12:15:53 BST)

ADA-Avro Arrow Archives-AVRO CF-105 ARROW


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2010)

Well.....
Remember when I got my first 1/48 Airfix Lightning and was shocked over its size.... Got my TSR-2 today, just a wee while after Vic's candy bag.
My first reaction when the postie handed over the parcel was.... 
'What's this??' 
'Haven't bought anything this big...' 
*out with the knife.......sliiiiiize....takes a wee peek*
'Aaah.....the TSR-2, well packed I see, everything should be alright then, good stuff'
'eeerrrmmmm........what the f*ck!?' 
'Look at the bl**dy size of the box...!'
*Lifts the lid*
'Oooh.....cr*p!'
*Holding the fuselage halves*
   
*Picks up the wings*
   
*Gets the Lightning out, to compare*
'Oooh.....sh*te! Where the h*ll am I supposed to put this monster when done!?'
*Puts on the kettle for a brew.....f*ck this, I need Guinness!*


----------



## rochie (Jun 5, 2010)

well you will buy big boys toys Jan !!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2010)

Big toys for big boys Karl.....and I still want a 1/48 Lancaster!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2010)

I wonder how many pints of Guinness that fuselage would hold.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2010)

Maybe worth to check out old chap....

Hmmmmm......


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2010)

There was a nice build at the Adelaide expo of the TSR-2 certainly a big bird!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2010)

Big Bird? Seasame Street?!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hmmmm.....would look Hippocroccofroglike in bright yellow....! *shivers!*


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2010)

AARRRGH!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow, that is big!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2010)

Been watching TSR-2 videos on YouTube.... It's hard to believe that, when the first and _only_ time that the TSR-2 flew supersonic, it only used the afterburnner on _one_ engine. Still, the pilot flying the Lightning chase plane, had the afterburners ignited on _both_ engines, he still couldn't keep up! As we all know, the Lightning is _not_ a slow bird on afterburners...

What a machine this was/would have been..... Is it too late to string those poiliticians up, that cancelled the project?


----------

